# Half a box is better than none?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Half the cover-plate screws is better than none, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Didn't even notice! At least they were consistent.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Take a screw out of the connector, and you're all set! :laughing:


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

Its just the cover, I've done that LOL


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Take a screw out of the connector, and you're all set! :laughing:


Why did they use two screws in the connector?:blink::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I like how they notched the cover at the bottom. That's quality workmanship.

good eye on the missing screw hahahaha.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Funny thing is it probably took longer to "rig it" than it would have to just use correct listed materials in the proper manner.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I used to do that often when doing new home construction. There were always unusually large pieces of trim, or unknown shelving, or a million other things that would keep a cover plate from seating. File the plate edge perfectly smooth and if often looks seamless.

In this case, though, I would've just moved the stupid box.

-John


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would have used a plastic plate. They notch and modify alot easier.


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

Amazing what folks will do.


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

My guess is that there is a recessed box in the wall. I would guess that the yellow wall was added and covered most of the box so.... handi box extension ring and bam.... No Problemo!


----------

